# 2004 240sx National Convention



## 240sxNationalConvent (Mar 4, 2004)

Hello All, 

If you haven't heard The 2004 Nissan 240sx National Convention will be held in beautiful sunny Las Vegas, 8/27-8/29. Events include a private pool party, car show, drag, racing, dyno, drifting, prizes, awards, and more. 3 full days of 240sx fun. 

Things are in full swing with the 2004 Nissan 240sx National Convention. I just wanted to let everyone know that there are only 6 months to go. "Only" 6 months may seem like a long time but I still need to stress how important it is to get signed up early and if possible get involved in planning. Spaces are limited in many events and once they are gone they are gone. Also, we have set up a few levels of deadlines, so by signing up early you can save some cash. If you haven't heard about or haven't visited the website lately there is a lot you are missing. 

www.240sxNationalConvention.ORG

One of the most recent updates to the site is Racer X Motorsports (www.racerxms.com) has become the "Official Safety Equipment Supplier". They are giving us a great deal on the FULL line of Gforce products including helmets, harnesses, gloves, and more. For more info please check out 

http://www.240sxnationalconvention.org/groupbuy.html

The site lists the most common products requested but if there is anything else you are looking for check out www.gforce.com and we can get it. 

Orders and questions must be directed to [email protected] NOT Racer X Motorsports. 

If you have any questions or concerns regarding the convention please don't hesitate to let me know. 

Doug Schmidt, Event Coordinator 
www.240sxNationalConvention.org


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

looks like this should be fun... stickied


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> looks like this should be fun... stickied


ZZZZzzzzZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

HondaHater said:


> ZZZZzzzzZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


 Hey *HondaHater*... why the "Zzzz's"? The 240 Convention is a widely-known annual event that a good number of individuals attend, help setup, and fund. Have you been to it? Probably not... so quit the BS posts.

Good job with the sticky BOB.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Im going! who else is? Maybe I'll find a hot 240 chick there! lol


----------



## nismosean (Oct 31, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> Im going! who else is? Maybe I'll find a hot 240 chick there! lol


i am going and i call dibs on the hot brunette if there is one there. lol


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

nismosean said:


> i am going and i call dibs on the hot brunette if there is one there. lol


DAMN YOU!!! If shes short shes mine!!!


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

I'm going....I'll be bringing a GT-R of some sort and sponsoring the event....but dude, why RacerX??? Haven't you heard all of the controversy over them and their "Hey let's get sponsored and win a R34 that MotoRex can't even import".....I've talked to several large business owners and several people that filed for sponsorship who have told me how much of a scam it is and how they don't answer their phone (caller ID) when they know you're not happy with em and want your money back. I don't see this company being a very good sponsor if they're the same one in the mags...might bring the PR down on this even to see that.


----------



## nismosean (Oct 31, 2003)

azRPS13 said:


> DAMN YOU!!! If shes short shes mine!!!


ok lets define short....lol

I am 6'4" so i guess what like 5'6" or under? and she is yours....taller = mine?

agreed 



On a more serious note...

what about storage/parking. is there a parking garage or something? I dont want to drive my baby thru the hot desert in the middle of august so I will probably want to trailer it there as the heat will do some numbers on my SR and the sand is not good for the filter or the bodywork. That is basicly my only concern with the whole deal. Once I am there all is good to me. Plus I have to save up money and request off with my job for those dates.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

nismosean said:


> ok lets define short....lol
> 
> I am 6'4" so i guess what like 5'6" or under? and she is yours....taller = mine?
> 
> agreed


Cool!!! Im 5'8"


----------



## xjon (Mar 26, 2004)

night- funny, I'm going through the same thing with you!


----------



## Fitz_240 (Jan 29, 2004)

Maybe next year


----------



## nismosean (Oct 31, 2003)

so how the hell was the convention?

Since i have moved out and all my cash is goign to the bills I cant spend too much money on anythign else and I did not get to go. Progress on my ride will be a lot slower now 

*edit* - nevermind i looked at the convention site and they said it was canceled, ouch!


----------

